# Ring on the horn or on the flange?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

When installing a toilet do you stick the new wax ring on the toilet horn or on the flange?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

delete


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

On the flange, every time I put it on the horn it falls off. Never had a leak this way, mind you, I've only done about 50:notworthy


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 12, 2005)

On the flange for me also


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Flange. 

The potty manufacturers want it on the horn, but in order to do this, you have to flip the china over, and with a one piece WC, that's not always as easy as it sounds. When you flip it back over, you have to set it on cleats to keep the wax off the floor or set it on the flange. 

Much easier to set it on the flange and be done with it.

What you use matters as well, I think. I prefer a plain wax of good quality. 

Harvey #1 is great.









So is the Anchor Bowl Ring by GUNK.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds like I do them backwards. I've always put them on the horn. Not too much trouble, I just tilt the toilet and stick it on and give it a little twist to make sure it will stick and not fall off. Do this right next to where it is going and then just lift it and place it. Sounds like the hard way compared to doing it the other way. I guess I have always been nervous that the horn is going to end up off center on the wax ring doing it the other way?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Another vote for flange, - - that's the way I've always done it.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Sounds like the hard way compared to doing it the other way. I guess I have always been nervous that the horn is going to end up off center on the wax ring doing it the other way?


Balancing a two-piece commode oh one edge is hard to me. I like to install the tank before setting the commode so I can and access everything. Holding a large one piece on its edge is too. Tilting the china on its edge endangers it should it slip or a chunk bust off.

To align it, just look through one hole and aim at the closet bolt, then quickly look to the other side while holding position and align it and set down. Takes 25 seconds to say, 7 seconds to do.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Double-A said:


> Balancing a two-piece commode oh one edge is hard to me. I like to install the tank before setting the commode so I can and access everything. Holding a large one piece on its edge is too. Tilting the china on its edge endangers it should it slip or a chunk bust off.
> 
> To align it, just look through one hole and aim at the closet bolt, then quickly look to the other side while holding position and align it and set down. Takes 25 seconds to say, 7 seconds to do.



Yep, I'm on the same page with you. It works fine for me, but I'm the owner and have a bit of a different commitment than employees do. Putting it on the flange sounds more 'idiot proof' and is more in line with setting up employees for success then doing it the way I do it and having to be careful of 10 different things to avoid a disaster. The danger or the china being fragile when set on edge is a real issue. I'm careful and set something soft under it to make sure it doesn't happen, but yada, yada, yada... lot of issues involved as opposed to only one when just setting the wax on the flange.


----------

